

CLMapper Is A PadMapper Alternative that Can’t Be Blocked by Craigslist - welder
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/01/clmapper-is-a-padmapper-alternative-that-cant-be-blocked-by-craigslist/

======
welder
Larger discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4324884>

------
rorrr
Oh it can definitely be blocked. All CL has to do is change the HTML, and the
parser will break. They can make it so complex and dynamic that parsing will
become unrealistically hard.

